# Mirror's Edge



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all gamers! I started playing this game on PS3 yesterday and can say that the game is worth buying the original. The story is quite interesting. It's about a city where people chose a comfortable life and sacrificed their freedom. This city is now the perfect city but some people denied to accept this lifestyle and became runners. The main protagonist is Faith,a runner and we have to advance in the story with her only. 
The graphics and physics are superb! So is the gameplay with all the hopping and running. Very little meele combat is there. It's all about running and jumping. 
All the discussion related to this game can be done here.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

What an irony ? Do we see people like her now ? lool
It already has started and you will see many paraller real life stories when we reach the saturation level and it starts to overflow.

Btw I don't play such games, as I know it will be my job after sometime.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Yeah like govt snooping over our PCs.

BTW,the game seems to be pretty long. I've played for about 3 hours now and only 2 chapters completed which is 8%. Long way to go Faith


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Government will find a way if there will be no restriction from its denizens. And thats apparently visible that people are living on a lower level of survival where luxury is all that matters. Only a few stood over to face the winds of freedom, but still they are blamed like Harry Tuttle (a man consumed by Paperwork).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2009)

The PC version screenshots look surreal. Can't wait to get me grubby hands on it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

Screenies guys ? Let me see the clear city


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The PC version screenshots look surreal. Can't wait to get me grubby hands on it.


Is d PC version out?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2009)

^Yep. It released on 13th in North America. 

For my screenshot hungry friend, here's a taste of things to come. (Pics are from another forum)

WARNING: High resolution pics incoming. 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29223_ki5mk/me-1.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29224_dir8c/me-2.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29225_cy2ns/me-5.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29226_thvsi/me-7.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29227_jzqlz/me-8.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29228_atzzc/mirrorsedge200901140943sn4.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29229_umkdz/mirrorsedge200901141203aj9.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

Impressive graphics but looks a bit bland IMO!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 15, 2009)

I liked the unique gameplay but expensive like any other new games... $50
Will wait for price drop or probably some Steam weekend in the future..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you have to keep running and jumping only? Dont you need to stop to shoot or punch?


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2009)

^^Yes you can play with gunz but your skillz are bad as a shooter


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2009)

Shooting and all is a bit tough,the game emphasizes on the acrobatic skills of the runner. 
Btw PS3 graphics are also like that.


----------



## amitash (Jan 15, 2009)

^I have read that the PC version looks better...especially the textures and blur...And if you have an nvidia card, then this game has physx enabled...chek out videos on youtube with physx turned on and off.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2009)

^ Will try after I'm done with it on PS3. Playing only GTA IV on PC these days.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2009)

For the people in Mumbai who need a legit copy of this game, it's available at Alfa @Rs.800. My friend just picked up his copy.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 16, 2009)

^ is that PC version? :O


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats cheap.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

@Amit: Yes that's the PC version.

Anyway just got hold of the game & well I'm very happy that after such a long time, I feast my eyes on a optimised game. Two thumbs up to you EA.

The game looks gorgeous. It's so shiny that it's almost blinding. I am currently playing it with the highest available settings @1280x1024 & with 8X QAA applied (PhysX OFF) & am able to sustain 62fps on most occasions. It rarely drops to 45fps. It's a widescreen game so expect those annoying black borders on the top & bottom. 

As for the gameplay, I've just completed the first chapter & it's sh*t as hell difficult. This is the only game where I died/failed a lot in the basic training session. WTH!  

The combo strings for free running is a bit difficult initially & without any map you'll be left to find the way on your own. You can press the 'Left Alt' button to guide you in the correct direction but that too is very vague. Melee combat is all about timing. You can't grab an enemy's weapon unless you time it right. You can head into slow mo & then pull a combo, which is a neat move. The free running part is the most dicey stage. You'll need to know all the combos to time your jumps, falls & slides properly. Else you'll end up just like me, DEAD.

Patience is the key to this game. The concept is very unique & being in first person makes it even more challenging. I was pretty comfy with my mouse & keyboard, which I didn't really expect. But the game is surprisingly good. 

Here are some screenshots from my rig:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29243_mpdtd/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-06-51-46.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29244_p5qec/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-11-28-51.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29245_xidne/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-13-17-04.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29246_00vac/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-13-32-42.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29247_jm6jb/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-13-44-07.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29248_q2yot/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-13-48-29.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29249_6h80c/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-18-37-31.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29250_yyvkg/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-22-40-00.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29251_wle4g/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-23-43-78.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29252_i2nox/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-26-06-29.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29253_pamon/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-28-09-73.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/29254_jgttc/MirrorsEdge%202009-01-16%2008-34-20-65.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 16, 2009)

Installing it. I was following this game's news for quite sometime now. Happy to see that its optimised .

Installed it and played. Game is amazing so is its optimising but it crashes every 20mins. I read on a forum that the 1.01 patch solves it. Downloading the patch now . Game is awesome.


----------



## zbuu (Jan 16, 2009)

/just installed this game on ma frenz system (with 9800 gt) . the gfx is amazing and its really smooth @ max setings. with phyx enabled the games phyx rocks. i am feelin sorry 4 all u guys who bought ATI cards. they are missin a lot....... hehe. and mirrors edge is just da beginning.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

> i am feelin sorry 4 all u guys who bought ATI cards. they are missin a lot....... hehe. and mirrors edge is just da beginning.


Pray, I have played games which render physics effects better than this game. Try Stranglehold or GTA IV. Both Havok & Euphoria's physics can whoop Nvidia's PhysX rear end by a long shot. Nothing major that I seem to be missing out in this game.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2009)

^^the game looks challenging and intuitive  Good optimization too.

Am getting it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

^Very optimised, I would say. Dice has done a very good job in porting it across. Much like EA Redwood did for Dead Space. Just remember to patch the game to V.1.0.1 & also disable PhysX.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2009)

^^Yeah Dead Space too was well optimized  And so are the requirements of F.E.A.R. 2. I like when games come up with decent requirements.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin is built on the same engine as it's previous installment, Jupiter EX. I would never go by the minimum/recommended specs that they announce these days. Play it to believe it is the new mantra.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 16, 2009)

The graphics, at least from the screenshots look same as what I have on PS3. 
@ethan,yeah the game is very tough. I thought I'd post this but then thought that it could be different on PC.  Combat is tough as hell!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

The screenshots are always pathetic as opposed to the true in-game visuals. Anyway it doesn't matter as long as the game works fine. I find it confusing at times without any proper navigational system. Guess I have got so used to relying on a mini-map that I feel lost without it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 16, 2009)

Well the game is great. Reached Chapter 3. Faith breaks down to a walk and thus I cant jump  I know how to fix the problem so I am doing it .


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 16, 2009)

T159 said:


> Am getting it


"Getting" it? hope from a store..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 19, 2009)

Having same problem as Psychosocial.Faith breaks down to a walk and thus I cant jump.


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2009)

I am not getting it now as i got no time for gaming now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2009)

Halfway through the game ,4 outta 7 chapters done.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 19, 2009)

Can anybody tell me as to where its res. in the settings file i.e. where are the display settings? Coz my LCD TV, screen goes blank but Audio is audible so as usual its a resolution problem, just tell me where's the file to change it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

Am on 6th chapter. The game is way too short.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 19, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Can anybody tell me as to where its res. in the settings file i.e. where are the display settings? Coz my LCD TV, screen goes blank but Audio is audible so as usual its a resolution problem, just tell me where's the file to change it?


That would be in C:\Documents and Settings\*USER NAME*\My Documents\EA Games\Mirror's Edge\TdGame\Config

Pick the TdEngine.ini file & modify the line which states: ResX & ResY to your custom resolution. Save the file & exit.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 19, 2009)

I mistook my trophy collection to be game's length and mentioned that it's a long game. LOL! The game is short but fun.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

Last chapter is quite frustrating .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 20, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Well the game is great. Reached Chapter 3. Faith breaks down to a walk and thus I cant jump  I know how to fix the problem so I am doing it .


Me too stuck at that point, please illuminate me on this problem's solution. 
@Offtopic: When is Mafia 2 and Godfather 2 coming out ?

Batayo bhai log jaldi, ladki ulti tangi hui hai


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 20, 2009)

You need an updated Cr@(K. That's all I can say


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2009)

Guys I'm having some problem with this game.

In the first chapter when Faith's sis is caught and Faith is asked to run; I did all the way, escaped the helicopter, entered the building and got in to a lift. And the game started loading and brought me to main menu.
When I select continue game I again get the helicopter chasing me. For two days I'm playing the same level. Now I'm pissed off.

Koi batao yaar kaya probs hai...

C2Q 6600
4GB RAM (3.2 GB used )
EVGA 8800GT
Though in some places the game is becoming very slow. Is my config outdated already??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2009)

Update the game with the latest patch. Your config is more than sufficient to play the game. For the random slow downs, make sure you disable PhysX from the game's setting menu.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2009)

Dude, its not working.
Updated patch.
A few sec. it worked but then it started dragging. I switched off Physx and now its smooth.

But, to get across that level I had to start a new game. Went till Faith needs to escape that helicopter in the cannal. Entered the room. turned off the water from ceiling. Now, the very moment I jump and grab the pipes above d game brings me to main menu.
I do a continue game and voila!! again dat fcuking  helicopter chase.
I'm tired of playing d same level. 
Kaya karu? Going to try again. if it acts same, I'm gonna un-install.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 15, 2009)

i'm downloading it...lol can't afford to buy


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2009)

And I un-installed :sigh:


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2009)

That's odd. I had zero issues whatsoever. Since you have uninstalled it, no use trying to work a solution out. Let me know if you want to get back into it.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

I am stuck in chapter 3 in the place where have to do wall run from Yellow portable generator and do 180 turn-jump and catch the hegde. Can anyone help me out here. Not able to get the wall run properly.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> Dude, its not working.
> Updated patch.
> A few sec. it worked but then it started dragging. I switched off Physx and now its smooth.
> 
> ...



Install the latest patch. I too had the same problem but at a different level. Patch 1.0.1 fixed these issues.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Install the latest patch. I too had the same problem but at a different level. Patch 1.0.1 fixed these issues.


No, it doesn't. I did install the latest patch (1.01) this is the name of the file "mirrors_edge_patch_101.exe".

Now, I'm playing "Sands of Time"


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> No, it doesn't. I did install the latest patch (1.01) this is the name of the file "mirrors_edge_patch_101.exe".


Yep.. me too same problem guys.... Downloaded save file... now i can play all levels 8)..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I am stuck in chapter 3 in the place where have to do wall run from Yellow portable generator and do 180 turn-jump and catch the hegde. Can anyone help me out here. Not able to get the wall run properly.


This is a bit tricky. You'll have to build complete momentum & run straight first. Then turn a bit, wall run, hit the 180 degree button & jump again. This should propel you across the ledge. I died countless times on this one before figuring it out. Can you also post a screenshot, just so that we're on the same page?


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 15, 2009)

Completed the game 30mins ago.


----------

